# Velomobile reviews



## riggsbie (5 Feb 2012)

Has anyone done a back to back comparison on velomobiles ?

Be fascinated to know the pros & cons of:

Mango
Quest
One Go - Evo R, Evo K,
Borealis shell for ICE trikes
Any others.....

I am interested in knowing their weight, performance, layout (trike with shell, monocoque, suspension systems) and more importantly how well they ride/drive.....

thanks.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2012)

As far as I know there is only one Velomobile ride on this forum so I may be wrong but I wouldn't expect many if any replies. Best ask this at a specialist Velomobile forum.


----------



## byegad (5 Feb 2012)

Try the British Human Power forum, not sure of address as they changed their name and server a while back, and BROL, who have an active Velomobile section.


----------



## palinurus (5 Feb 2012)

Velovision have a forum too, not sure how much traffic it gets these days but worth a look. There will may be some US sites with stuff like that too- I think many of the Velomobiles in use in the US are imported from Europe. Having said that I've never seen a back to back comparison of Velomobiles anywhere- although I hardly go out of my way looking for stuff like that.


----------



## Bigsharn (5 Feb 2012)

BHPC, as posted above 

Can't help personally, I've never ridden in a velomobile


----------



## StuAff (5 Feb 2012)

Velomobiling.net had a very good 5 VM comparison by Quest owner Tony Eastwood. Site's not loading (at least for me) but it's archived here.
At least two VM owners on here- Hedgehog has a Go-One, and then there's arallsopp's RAW (lightweight WAW).
From specs alone, I'd be thinking of the Evo-K and the WAW. Evo-K for speed, but WAW probably a bit more practical. And cheaper!!


----------



## riggsbie (6 Feb 2012)

Cheers team !

More digging needed..... It's always hard to get an objective view, owners tend to be more biased etc.....

The Go Ones look awesome but they should for the price.......but would like to talk to an owner......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Feb 2012)

The new kid on the block is the slightly less refined Rotovelo



Made out if the sane material as dustbins (allegedly0 so more durable than some of the carbon and fibre glass ones.


----------



## riggsbie (7 Feb 2012)

Yeah, seen a Rotovelo up close one of the Vic HPV chaps has one..... Very simple trike, very basic but rather neat......

I really want some suspension because my back is it brilliant and the roads here in Oz are not real special.......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## starhawk (8 Feb 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> The new kid on the block is the slightly less refined Rotovelo
> Made out if the sane material as dustbins (allegedly0 so more durable than some of the carbon and fibre glass ones.


 
Don't really se the point in having it so sturdy, wouldn't that be heavy to haul around?


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Feb 2012)

But more robust....


----------



## byegad (9 Feb 2012)

Not that heavy. I rode one at York Rally, on loan to Peter Eland for a Velovison test. An interesting vehicle and fast on the flat even with me pedalling, I spun it out in top fairly easily and it coasted along with me freewheeling hardly seeming to slow at all. 

The material it's made from is like a wheely bin and that was an issue for me. Being a 'big lad' my heels slipped on the bottom of the tub as I tried to get out. Two strong men were needed to lift me up high enough to get out. I'd be adding an old rubber mat bolted to the tub in front if the seat so I could get out.


----------



## arallsopp (10 Feb 2012)

Am stateside for the next few hours, so only have crappy comms. I'll try to put together a post of my experiences in the WAW and RAW, but it won't be today.


----------



## riggsbie (10 Feb 2012)

Cheers chaps !

Had some good email contact from Steve for makes the Borealis, seems that a Borealis will most likely fit a Vortex if I shorten it and have my seat fairly upright ...

Found lots of info on the Mangos, anyone have any experience on the go-one velos ?

They seem to be the lightest of the bunch, I like the idea of the big clear canopy and the full encapsulation with the hard canopy as well, just wonder if I would cook inside it here in Oz.....and the cost, the entry level one seem 'reasonable' at just under 7000 euro right the way upto 12000 for the top of the line one (eek) then there's the extras like lights......

If anyone has any more subjective opinions please post them !

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## StuAff (10 Feb 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Am stateside for the next few hours, so only have crappy comms. I'll try to put together a post of my experiences in the WAW and RAW, but it won't be today.


I am in no way looking forward to reading all about that


----------



## LeeW (6 Apr 2012)

I've ridden quite a few velomobiles velomobiles myself, including Quest, Carbon Quest, DuoQuest, Versatile, Allewader, Leitra, Borialis, Go-One Evo-K, Go-One Evo-R, Rotovelo, Milan SL, Glyde, WAW, Leiba X-stream and Pteravelo. Some day I will write more about them .


----------



## BlackPanther (14 Apr 2012)

byegad said:


> Try the British Human Power forum, not sure of address as they changed their name and server a while back, and BROL, who have an active Velomobile section.


 


http://www.british-human-power.com/forum/default.asp


----------

